# Seat Change



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thinking of changing my seats as part of a winter project - has anyone fitted bucket seats with the head restraints - would like to know if there is any visibility or installation issues 

Thinking of these seats


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Road car?

I ran these in my old impreza and on the road they were shocking, could never check blindspot. Ended up changing very quickly, they were just dangerous.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I've opted for the these (see pic). Svm will sort fitment in the coming weeks so hopefully be able to comment then. 
Looking at the above, they look more track focused and may be a little intrusive for every day use,


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Grahamc - was kind of expecting that reply - yes road car


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tabz, how much? They look great!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo RS juke seats

they will look quite smart and a cheap option too


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Adam there's a lot of scattered info regarding these seats. I discovered a little info, hope the following helps.

This seat is based around the Recaro CS Sportster, only it's provided by Nissan for their Nismo edition cars hence the seat logo.
Available in both the Nismo Juke RS and 350/370z but not the R35 (they are a different design).

The Juke RS seat is what I have above and the 350/370 is identical except the lower bolsters are flat, not so bucket seat like. My driver seat is fully adjustable including, slide, recline and height, the passenger seat has no height adjustment, both are non heated but do come with seat belt buckle, occupancy sensor and airbag.

There are various specs whereby you can find with or without the following; heated seats, fully adjustable with height adjustable mechanism, built in airbag and occupancy sensor with seat belt buckle.

Usual price from the dealer is approx. £4000-6000 depending on how you spec the seat. That said if you buy them as an optional upgrade with the car (Juke RS) then they cost circa £2300. (I paid a lot less)

They look to be a retro fit, even the colour scheme matches, all electronic hardware looks like its plug and play, the seat rails look like they just need swapping over. The only issue I can see is the my passenger seat has a fixed height base mount which is rather high so that might need some modification. 

As Matty said, a smart and relatively cheap upgrade option compared to most other options. Before buying these I would have spent more buying the Recaro Sportster seats, plus mounts, plus rails, plus occupancy sensor etc. 

Tabz


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

AMS settled on Tillett B1 for their lightweight option.

Not sure how comfy it is, but users claim it to be a good option.




























Bit pricey though.

Am also looking for a lightweight solution, so interested in your conclusions.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Goldie has a Tillet C/F seat (not sure if it's the B1 though) and he said it's perfectly comfortable, even on Euro Tours.

Probably could do worse than buying a s/h set of Evo 8/9 Recaros, not too dissimilar to the Nismo seats Tabz has posted. Colour match would be pretty good and decently bolstered; much better than the bolstering on the standard GTR seats. Only issue is that they are not electrically adjustable, but many bucket seats aren't either.


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

Tabz would you be able to locate another set of those Juke Nismo Recaro seats???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Crazy said:


> Tabz would you be able to locate another set of those Juke Nismo Recaro seats???


think they were the set on ebay

you can pick them up in japan quite easily

or work your way around breakers in the UK


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Crazy said:


> Tabz would you be able to locate another set of those Juke Nismo Recaro seats???



Seem a few sets in the US sites.


----------

